# oil problems



## Burn 17 (Dec 1, 2004)

is there there specific reson an 1985 720 shord bed pickup would start burning oil after the head gasket was replaced, never burned befor and now goes thro over a quart a month, well it is at 300,000 almost but it just started any advice would be nice hoping to sell and need to know whats wrong


----------



## Bror Jace (Apr 26, 2003)

With motor work that extensive, it could be a lot of things ... maybe the way the valvetrain went back together?

If they took apart the head to mill it, did the shop use all new valve seals when they put everything back together?

Document it and see if it doesn't settle down after a few thousand miles.


----------



## SVP5TEN (Apr 27, 2004)

Burn 17 said:


> is there there specific reson an 1985 720 shord bed pickup would start burning oil after the head gasket was replaced, never burned befor and now goes thro over a quart a month, well it is at 300,000 almost but it just started any advice would be nice hoping to sell and need to know whats wrong


if the head gasket was just replaced and nothing else was replaced. id retorque the head bolts. im using your bottom end in my dime and i retorqued my head bolts at 50 ft lbs. you might want to double check for the naps-z head bolts. keep us updated.


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

Simplest idea is that it probably got some junk in the rings while the head was off.


----------

